# Plex on Roamio?



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

My Roamio is arriving tomorrow. I currently have a Roku 3 hooked up to our HDTV that handles Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime and Plex (for all our movies and television shows on my PC). I see the Roamio does the first three but I am not seeing anything for Plex. Is there a Plex app? If not how would I be able to get the Roamio to access all my content on my PC and work as easy as Plex?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

pytivo


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

GameGuru said:


> My Roamio is arriving tomorrow. I currently have a Roku 3 hooked up to our HDTV that handles Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime and Plex (for all our movies and television shows on my PC). I see the Roamio does the first three but I am not seeing anything for Plex. Is there a Plex app? If not how would I be able to get the Roamio to access all my content on my PC and work as easy as Plex?


A Plex app is being developed by the community as we speak.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512505

You can also use PyTiVo and point to your movie shares.


The Plex app is very pretty and I love the cover art and the modern look.
PyTiVo uses the native TiVo player and IMHO is a better experience once the movie starts playing.

It is good to have options and the developers ntlord and moyekj are doing a fantastic job on the PlexTiVo implementation.


----------

